# Infected penis-- feedbacks WANTED....



## curlystar (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi--- my son's penis is infected and it's worrying me. Are there any natural home remedies you can recommend for me to help cure my son's uncircumsed penis---

it looks like a blister that has been broken and the tip is red.. im not sure if it is inflammed.

Anything will be helpful. My doctor did prescribe some kind of cream that will have some antiboidic and steroid in it but my insurance won't cover for it and I cannot afford to pay for it right now. I am looking for some kind of home remedy temporarily like apple cider vingear mixed with water? I do not have saline.

Thanks--- Have a great weekend mamas!
~me







:







:







:


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

First, did the doctor do a culture? With a swab? Most likely, antibiotics are not needed (and why steroids???)... If so, did he say it was a bacterial infection, or was he vague about it?
Also, did the doc retract? That can cause it to be more inflamed than it origionally was...
You say it looks like a broken blister? Peeling skin? That sounds more like a yeast infection, which will go away with a 7 day treatment of Monistat (and an antibiotic will make it worse).
Does it smell bad? Most bacterial infections smell bad... Bactarin can be used on the genitals for bacterial infections. It's an OTC antibiotic ointment similar to neosporin, but safer on genitals.
Raw honey is good for infections on genitals, too.

Saline is simply salt water, and it is very soothing to broken skin, but won't really do anything (just keeps plain water from stinging, like in a cut, in the eyes, or on genitals)... It's good for cleaning.

Vinegar & water is good for giving a more acid pH if it is yeast. Baking soda baths are good for soothing broken skin or infections, but not so great for the pH of yeast.

brb

ETA: Check out this thread on the first page of this forum-- Possible Seperation Issues/Pain/Sore/Red/Irritated/Ballooning/Normal Development,etc because if the doc didn't do a culture, it is completely possible there is no infection of any kind and it is normal seperation issues.

HTH


----------



## curlystar (Oct 30, 2007)

No the doctor did not do a culture with a swab yet, and said she would if the infection does not get better. Which it hasnt and she suspected it might be yeast too..... I dont know why she was gonna prescribe the antibiotic and steroids? Maybe she was thinking my son has discharge?

What is retract? Should I get the Monistat to treat the infection or is there a way I can do it naturally at home without having to spend much money....

NO it does not smell bad, it smells mostly piss... should i give him baking soda bath and apple cider vingear with water?

And thank you for the helpful tips


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, if she was thinking yeast, then prescribing antibiotics, she HAD to know it would get worse. Antibiotics ALWAYS make yeast worse.







It really chaps my @ss that docs don't culture little boys infections, but a little girl would be swabbed and urine tested within 3 minutes of walking in... anyway...

Retraction is any pulling or pushing of the foreskin off the glans-- shouldn't be done because it can cause tears under the foreskin (it's fused to the glans in a baby/child) and make any kind of infection worse. Lots of docs still do it.







:

You can get off brand monistat at any drugstore. I shop Walgreens, and their store brand is about $4-- you want the cheap 7 day treatment cream. Put it on 3x a day for 7 days. Since the doc said it could be yeast, too, this is what I would do... it won't hurt if it's NOT yeast. If you have plain, unsweetened yogurt at home already, you can smear that on the same way, but it may take more than a 7 day treatment (and will probably be more expensive than monistat), and vinegar in the bathwater (1/4 to 1/2 cup in a full bath)-- skip the baking soda. Have him eat as much yogurt as he can (if he's old enough) to give him probiotics.

How old is he? In cloth or disposable diapers? If he's in cloth, strip your diapers and sun dry them. Use vinegar and water (maybe 1 part vinegar to 20 parts water) on his wipes, and give him nakey bottom time as much as possible. Easier before they can crawl/walk around








If his pee is really smelling like pee, push fluids (breastmilk and water are best, followed by diluted juice) to keep his pee from stinging.


----------



## curlystar (Oct 30, 2007)

also i have the grapefruit seed extract that i bought for my thrush.... and i use it with water.. can i use that for my son's yeast?

thanks
~me


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

My ds2 had a penis infection at 34 months. I the infection ended up going into his bladder also. I would try to get back to the dr and get a culture done. That way you can know for sure what you need to do to treat it.


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

It might not even be an infection is there swelling. My ds always has a red tip. He doesn't ever have discharge or swelling though. My ds balloons a little when he pees which is what I think makes it appear red. Maybe try a bath with a little baking soda.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

My DS had the same thing just a few weeks ago. It was a blister on the very tip of the foreskin and it broke and bled. For like a week. It was sticking to his cloth diapers so every time I changed him it was reopening the wound. I believe his blister was caused by his cloth diapers. The detergent build up was causing ammonia problems. I stripped his diapers and switched him to disposables for 2 days and it was gone. I never went to a doc about it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Retract means pushing the foreskin back toward the body in any way. See this sticky The Definition Of Retraction & why it is BAD and here is a thread that has some helpful tips about dealing with irritation http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732


----------



## Nandi (Jul 12, 2008)

Saline is sterile salt water at a specific pH, not just plain salt water. Good luck with your babe, and maybe you could post more specifics on what your doc. said.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

DS had a similar issue when he was around 9 mos. His foreskin got HUGELY swollen and it totally freaked me out. I was able to catch it before it burst and I just put a mix of TTO and Olive oil on it. The swelling was out by the end of the day and there were no signs of it the next day.


----------

